# what size plow for a f250



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

hey guys i bought a lco this spring and with it a got a f350 1 ton dually 5 speed manual. after pushing my first snow i think i would rather have a smaller setup for my f250 7.3 automatic with an 8ft box. my questions are can i run the 91/2ft plow on my f250? if not what size would be best? and lastly what would be a fare selling price for the 91/2 footer? it has a new motor, pump,wiring harness,cutting edge and shoes? thanks


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

kings of grenn;1546322 said:


> hey guys i bought a lco this spring and with it a got a f350 1 ton dually 5 speed manual. after pushing my first snow i think i would rather have a smaller setup for my f250 7.3 automatic with an 8ft box. my questions are can i run the 91/2ft plow on my f250? if not what size would be best? and lastly what would be a fare selling price for the 91/2 footer? it has a new motor, pump,wiring harness,cutting edge and shoes? thanks


I like to run my 8' Boss but with the wings. The wings will make it almost a 10' blade. The reason I like this set up is; you can take the wings off for wet heavy snow, and the wings allow you to trap and push more snow than a 9 1/2 ' blade. They will also keep more snow in when windrowing. I also have an 8' Western ultra mount on my F350 with their wings. It works well but I like the Boss better. Good luck


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

To actually answer your question, yes you can put it on the f250. The price will really vary depending on age and shape of the plow


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Go with a 8 foot plow of whatever you can get the best local service for.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector/truck-plow


----------



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

will the mount be the same on the f250 as the 350?


----------



## kings of grenn (Oct 31, 2012)

will the brackets be the same?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Depends on the years, generally years 92-97 are the same, then 99-07 if I remember right are the same. They maybe aren't ALWAYS the same but generally are.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Spool it up;1546436 said:


> http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector/truck-plow


follow thru with the link , massive info with part # and crate selection sized to fit


----------

